# suche proxy für win me



## 3dsmaxer (1. April 2002)

hallo

ich bräucht ganz dringend ein proxy

ich bin auf dem gebiet proxy ein newbie also nicht aufregen wenn ich mist schreib


danke


----------



## Naj-Zero (1. April 2002)

wenns nicht umbedingt ein proxie sein muss, nimm doch winroute.
das ist ein software-router für windows 
mir fällt der link grad net ein, aber kannst ja mal bei google suchen.

PS: ich würd die lite-version nehmen, da man die 1. besser findet, und 2. einfacher zu bedienen ist.


----------

